# Sex after ET, conflicting advice!



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

My clinic state very clearly NO SEX 16 days post transfer. 
However I see there has been research which states sex 12 hrs after ET can actually help implantation. Also some people suggest orgasms can help the process. 
Very confusing, anyone able to be more certain about this subject?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I personally have been to terrified after ET to let DH near me and both my cycles have resulted in pregnancies.  I have always waited until I was 12 weeks to DTD.

I worked with an ex nurse and he knew a bit about fertility treatment.  He said that an orgasm helps when TTC naturally, as it can help the sperm move up towards the egg, however I am not aware of any factual medical evidence that states that it helps an embryo implant?

When was the research carried out?  Was it recently?

X


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi MJ

my clinic said no orgasms (not just sex!) because orgasms cause the uterus to contract which you dont want when trying to get the embie to implant.

Also you have just had an 'operation' (EC) where your vagina has been punctured many times so you need to think about the risk of infection (sorry not saying your DH is dirty!!).

i have also read like Stacy that in natural conception the orgasm causes uterine contractions which help the sperm get to the uterus/fallopian tubes and so is helpful but at this point an embryo has not yet been formed so no risk to the embie.

good luck

Nicxx


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

My clinic said it was mostly due  to psychological reasons they advised against it - if you bled soon after sex and lost the pregnancy, you might blame the sex (when in reality that wouldn't have caused it).


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

Someone posted this; Re: February Foxes and March Hares 2013 Cycle Buddies -Part 3
« Reply #957 on: Yesterday at 20:32 »
Quote
Just reading on my guidance from the clinic re EC and ET that they say

"recent research suggests that semen promotes implanation. In one study, sexual intercourse 12 hours before, and 12 hours after embryo transfer resulted in a significantly higher implanation rates. However we advise you wait at least 12 hours after embryo transfer"

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302268.950#ixzz2MazrdD35


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

Ps. Knicker...my DH is NOT dirty, but wants to be soon!!


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi milajayne!
I meant to pm you yesterday to say good luck for today, I take it EC went well! Hope there's lots of jiggy action in the lab tonight,    

Good luck!

X
Ducky


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It's up to you.  That's just one clinic's advice.  

I personally wouldn't.  

Good luck with whatever you decide.

X


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

hey ducky!  yes out of my 7 eggs 3 have fertilised, i'm chuffed 

I will be following my clinics advice as ever, just wanted to get different perspectives.  New research comes out all the time and i'm sure clinics don't really keep up with it - especially mine!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

That was my post. Just found the actual research. Basically it says that the semen can increase pregnancy rate but infection or uterine contractions (as per orgasm) could cause a negative affect

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full

/links


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats on EC Mila, fingers crossed for ET and the dreaded 2ww

Nicxx


----------

